
Show HN: Nearent – Rent Your Stuff Effortlessly - bozkan
https://www.nearent.com
======
camrush
Nice platform, liked it, especially delivery and insurance features. So as I
understand, we are not paying anything else for delivery, right?

~~~
bozkan
Thanks a lot, glad you liked it! You don't pay anything else for delivery, we
cover delivery and insurance from Nearent fee, which is 25%.

------
gilderoy
Is this in the US?

~~~
bozkan
Currently we are only operating in London, Birmingham and a few cities of
Turkey. But we are planning to operate in the US soon in a few months.

